
We Didn’t Want to Run This Ad - scarface74
https://mobile.twitter.com/jasonfried/status/1168986962704982016
======
Finnucane
When your brand name is a generic word that is also used by other products and
services, and you're still the top search result, you don't really have that
much to complain about.

------
grizzles
I guess only duckduckgo has the cajones to compete with google

